

Ask YC: How to incorporate? - akd

Can anyone here point me to a guide of step-by-step instructions for incorporating one's company as a Delaware Class C (to be parallel with YC) -- how to file 83b, etc.?? I'm a bit overwhelmed with all this and want some guideposts. Thanks.
======
smountcastle
Nolo Press (<http://www.nolo.com/>) has some books/kits that walk you through
the process. If you not inclined to do it yourself you can always pay someone,
such as The Company Corporation (<http://www.incorporate.com/>) or INCNOW
(<http://www.incnow.com>) to do it for you, most of them offer registered
agent service in the state -- though it's probably cheaper just to rent a box
at a UPS Store (or similar, a P.O. box is not acceptable).

Some states make it really easy to incorporate, you can check out Delaware's
Division of Corporations (<http://corp.delaware.gov/>) to see if you can file
online. I see they list the steps necessary right on their website:
<http://corp.delaware.gov/howtoform.shtml>

Good luck!

------
JeffL
I used these guys <http://www.amerilawyer.com/> and it was cheap and easy. If
you can get someone to do all the research, paperwork, and filing for you, and
even receive your mail until you've gotten a mailing address for $120, I don't
see why you would want to try to figure it out yourself.

